

Riak To Support Secondary Indices - devpotato
http://www.oscon.com/oscon2011/public/schedule/detail/19806
With Secondary Indices, users can tag their data with values, and can later query across their tagged data with simple SQL-style queries.<p>The following query, for example, will select the first 20 keys tagged with country of ‘Germany’ and category of ‘bread’, ‘sausage’, or ‘beer’, sorted by category and name:<p>FROM food 
WHERE country_id='Germany' AND category_id IN ('bread', 'sausage', 'beer')
SORT BY category_id ASC, name_txt ASC
SLICE 1 TO 20
======
RKlophaus
The title should read 'Riak _will_ support Secondary Indices.' As an open
source company, we strive for transparent engineering; this is intended as a
preview of some upcoming functionality. We haven't set a release date yet.

Just want to properly set expectations.

That said, we appreciate the interest and attention. :)

~~~
kungfooguru
Will this, unlike Riak Search, provide the same guarantees about your data as
the normal operations?

~~~
seancribbs
The design of secondary indexes is much simpler, more tightly integrated, and
more transparent than Riak Search. It will feel more like part of the same
datastore, rather than something you have to deal with on the side.

------
bfrog
This could make riak actually useful to the masses as a fine database!
Certainly one of my biggest beefs with riak was the overly difficult interface
it has and its lack of secondary indexes.

The choice of protocol buffers as the serialization format is also kind of
weak imho. There are some really piss poor protobuf implementations that are
slower than serializing to xml or json. The python version especially comes to
mind.

~~~
bradfordw
Sorry, I'm going to make an assumption that by interface difficulty you mean
it's ability to be queried (map reduce only + lucene {optional})? Also,
nothing forces you to use protobuffs, you can tell riak what (via the content
type of an http header) what your data is and get it back as such. I don't see
that as a weakness.

------
devpotato
I haven't seen anything announced on Basho's website either. The talk abstract
describes the talk as being the "unveiling" of secondary indices so it does
seem like July is the release date.

------
drkrab
The link seems to have dissolved; now redirecting to the front page of oscon.

